# Toro Zero Turn Deck Belt keeps coming off.



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Drive belt came off a couple weeks ago and had a lawnmower replace it with a new one. Since that time the deck belt ahs came off two times. The first time during the second cutting after the drive belt was replaced. I put it back on and after about 300 feet of cutting it came off again. This belt was replaced last year and might have 40 hours on it. Is there and adjustment that could have gotten out of whack when the drive belt was changed that would cause this or the pulley on the motor shaft too high or too low?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps the replacement belt is too large. 

Or, the spring on the idler pulley (or belt tensioner) has either come unattached or is stretched.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Perhaps the replacement belt is too large.
> 
> Or, the spring on the idler pulley (or belt tensioner) has either come unattached or is stretched.


Thanks, I put that belt on last year and there wasn't a problem before the drive belt was replaced and the spring is attached. Mower has only about 200 hours on it. I remember those WW 2 Jeep's could be adapted for farm work and wonder if yours has a mower deck?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

po boy said:


> I remember those WW 2 Jeep's could be adapted for farm work and wonder if yours has a mower deck?


He "mows it down" with his Ma Deuce.
WIHH whacks the weeds with her 45 revolver, shooting from the hip.

I'd think about taking the belt back and comparing it to another one.
It sounds over sized to me, assuming it's installed correctly and the tensioner is properly adjusted.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have you looked to see if you can find a service manual on line for it. 

What model toro?

 Al


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was in a local parts house recently looking for a mower belt. the guy didn't have one but gave some usefull info.

he said there are different profiles or shapes of belts and unless you have the correct one for your mower you will have problems.

my bush hog zero turn had a similar problem a couple years ago. the idler pully was somewhat cocked due to a bent bolt. fixed that and have had good luck with it ever since.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a printed manual as well as saved on my computer..

The belt I put on last year is an after market belt and I put the old belt back on and cut about 2.5 hours without a problem. I also ordered a new belt and spring as a backup.
My mower guy is picking up a mower next door and will stop by and inspect the pulleys.

Checked the hour meter and it has 177 hours


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

po boy said:


> Thanks, I put that belt on last year and there wasn't a problem before the drive belt was replaced and the spring is attached. Mower has only about 200 hours on it. I remember those WW 2 Jeep's could be adapted for farm work and wonder if yours has a mower deck?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Be nice except for the MTD stamped deck.

Yes there are 3L, 4L and 5L wide belts beside how long it is.

 Al


----------

